# Can I do Inverse Selection



## pszilard (Sep 19, 2010)

I import say 2'' shots. Then I choose and edit and mark as Quick Collection, about 7' that I like.

How can I then select all that are NOT in the collection so I can then delete them???


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 20, 2010)

In the Quick Collection view, ctrl-A, to select All, then return to the Previous Import collection (or whichever original view you were using to choose the QC images). You should see all the images, with the QC images highlighted. Then from the Library Menu, choose Edit &gt; Invert Selection, which will do just as it sounds..... Then the unwanted images will all be selected, for further processing.


----------



## pszilard (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Brad! Appreciated.


----------

